# توعية بيئية environmental awareness



## safety113 (6 أبريل 2010)

الملف المرفق يشرح ماذا علينا القيام به حيال بيئتنا
انظر المرفقات​


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (6 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى ملف ممتاز مثل صاحبه


----------



## عمروصلاح (6 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 أبريل 2010)

مشكور أخي أحمد
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (7 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المتميز وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## agharieb (24 أبريل 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## AMEER2006 (4 مايو 2010)

الف شكر اخوووووووووووووووووي


----------



## ziyadku (13 مايو 2010)

شكرا على هالمجهود


----------



## medhat56 (13 مايو 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## tamer safety (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## فارس740 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيـرآ


----------



## شاكر الاطرقجي (27 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله لكم ووفقكم ونتمنى لكم النجاح دوما"*


----------



## على ابوالشيخ (29 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

